# What's your favorite Canon lens and why?



## Quasimodo (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a good selection of L lenses, and I have been fortunate to be able to try many other lenses (even strange ones, like for instance the 8-15 F4.0L and the 200 F2.0L IS (strange because in my opinion of their limited areas of use). 

A little disclaimer first. I know that specific lenses are for specific uses and shooting styles. 

What I am asking you to share here is what lens and why it is your favorite

I'll start. My favorite lens is the 135mm F2.0L. I love this lens because it is a really kind lens for an amateur like me, insofar as the resulting images are great, and the ones I have to throw away afterwards are few. I love this lens because it gives me a distance that I like to shoot portraits in given its range. I love this lens for its quality of bokeh (although I would argue that my 100mm F2.8L HIS Macro is better in this specific area). Finally I love this lens because it is the best combination of price and quality that I have seen on any canon lens. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5D mkII, 135 F2.0L, 70-200 F2.8 IS II, 17 TS F4.0L, 100 F2.8L HIS Macro, 24-105 F4.0L, 16-35 F2.8L II, 50 F1.4, Tokina 17mm. 430 EX II, 580 EX II, ST-E2.
Hoping to buy: 24-70 F2.8L II, MP-E65 (with the Macro Twin flash).


----------



## kubelik (Feb 22, 2012)

I've owned the 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II for a shorter period than any of my other lenses yet I've taken more photos with it than any of my other lenses. it's useful for so many things.


----------



## LACityPhotoCom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ooh tough call. I would say overall, the 16-35MK II. It works flawlessly, silently, instantly, and is extremely sharp wide open. The wide end for landscapes and fun portraits and the long end (35mm) for normalish shots. It just has a ton of uses.

Don't get me wrong though I love my 50 1.4 and 135L and ultimately they produce the cleanest, sharpest images, but the 16-35 II is just so wonderfully versatile and such a joy to operate. 

Yes the 70-200II is excellent also somewhat versatile but it's really too big to lug around. It's like taking a pitch fork to a chili-eating contest.


----------



## lol (Feb 22, 2012)

I can easily say 100-400L without thinking. Easily more than half of my lifetime shots on any camera are with that lens. Great optical quality, great handling and a flexible range.

If you asked me what my 2nd fave lens was, I couldn't answer that easily!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 22, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> Ooh tough call. I would say overall, the 16-35MK II. It works flawlessly, silently, instantly, and is extremely sharp wide open. The wide end for landscapes and fun portraits and the long end (35mm) for normalish shots. It just has a ton of uses.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I love my 50 1.4 and 135L and ultimately they produce the cleanest, sharpest images, but the 16-35 II is just so wonderfully versatile and such a joy to operate.
> 
> Yes the 70-200II is excellent also somewhat versatile but it's really too big to lug around. It's like taking a pitch fork to a chili-eating contest.



I think the 16-35 is great too. I use it specifically for landscape and city/architecture shots. I read one of Scott Kelby's books on how to take good shots, and he recommended using a wide angle and push in tight (subject to the left or right of the image, and lots of context in the frame). But when I try this, the subjects get distorted in a convex manner. I might be doing it wrong, but I would love to hear how you do it, so I can get even more use of it


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 22, 2012)

lol said:


> I can easily say 100-400L without thinking. Easily more than half of my lifetime shots on any camera are with that lens. Great optical quality, great handling and a flexible range.
> 
> If you asked me what my 2nd fave lens was, I couldn't answer that easily!



I have not had the chance to use this lens in a proper way. I borrowed it from a friend, but there was a malfunction with the AF (it jumped and changed focuspoint when I hit AF). Unfortunately I have not had the chance to use it afterwards, but given its price and range it is definitely something I am considering. But first, my next buy is the 2x extender mk III, which I will attach to the 70-200 F2.8 IS II. 

Would I need it with that combo (given that it has the same max aperture at 5.6 at 400)?


----------



## frisk (Feb 22, 2012)

My favourite qualifies as strange, or at least unusual, as it is no longer in production - the 50mm f/1.0. It has all the disadvantages and problems of the f/1.2 (and is three times as expensive), but for paper-thin focus plane and wonderful bokeh in low-light, you just cannot beat it.

Sure, it is slow to focus, and not the sharpest lens around, but it is my favourite.....well, together with the 85mm f/1.2, pretty much for a similar reason.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> Ooh tough call. I would say overall, the 16-35MK II. It works flawlessly, silently, instantly, and is extremely sharp wide open. The wide end for landscapes and fun portraits and the long end (35mm) for normalish shots. It just has a ton of uses.



same here, tough call but I think the 16-35 mk2 except i love it more on aps-h for a walk around lens giving 20-48mm and corner to corner sharp images wide open

my other favourite lens is my sigma 85mm f1.4


----------



## lol (Feb 22, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> But first, my next buy is the 2x extender mk III, which I will attach to the 70-200 F2.8 IS II.
> 
> Would I need it with that combo (given that it has the same max aperture at 5.6 at 400)?


I had considered that option too, but basically if you need to go from 100-400 quickly, you get the 100-400. Lighter, cheaper, no need to mess around with extenders in the field... of course the 70-200 II optionally with 2x extender on it has different advantages. You need to weigh the benefits and costs for your uses. For my needs, a fast aperture at shorter focal lengths is not only unnecessary, it is a disadvantage as I usually need greater depth of field.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 22, 2012)

The one I am currently looking through b/c that means I am shooting and not in front of a computer


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 22, 2012)

frisk said:


> My favourite qualifies as strange, or at least unusual, as it is no longer in production - the 50mm f/1.0. It has all the disadvantages and problems of the f/1.2 (and is three times as expensive), but for paper-thin focus plane and wonderful bokeh in low-light, you just cannot beat it.
> 
> Sure, it is slow to focus, and not the sharpest lens around, but it is my favourite.....well, together with the 85mm f/1.2, pretty much for a similar reason.



I read a review of the 50 F1.0L and it was acclaimed as a legendary lens. I have however never seen it on sale. The 85 F1.2 is one of my surprisingly biggest dissapointment. I found the AF to be very slow and a bit nervous (as if it was jumping around searching for another focus point). I took it on a field trip to take portraits, and ended up throwing away more than 80 of the images. This could of course be because I am not a good photographer, but I believe that this lens is best for studiowork.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 22, 2012)

It must be the 50 L, I liked my 24 L II better when on 1,3 crop, but now that I'm on FF, the 50 L is a fantastic lens, I have the 85 L II, but it's more limited, the 50 can be used for everything, LOVE IT!


----------



## ontarian (Feb 22, 2012)

I have or have had more than my fair share of Canon lenses ( over 50 by last count ). If I had to pick 1 it would depend on the subject, and my mood. A top 10 in no particular order would be

EF 135/2L
EF 14 2.8 II L
EF 400 2.8 L IS
EF 300 2.8 L IS
FD 800 5.6 L made EF by EdMika adapter
FD 300 2.8 L made EF by EdMika adapter
FL 55 1.2 made EF by EdMika kit
TS 35 2.8 made EF by EdMika kit
EF 70-200 2.8 L IS II
EF 100 2.8 L HIS

Honorable mention
EF 85mm 1.2 L II


----------



## ksuweh (Feb 22, 2012)

That is really tough! I have an EF 70-200 2.8 L IS II that I LOVE for its versatility & amazing IQ (sharpness & bokeh). I just bought my first prime though.... an EF 35 L. That lens, attached to my 7D, is a GREAT lens!! Image quality, check, super thin DOF, check, AWESOME bokeh, check & all in a good & usefull focal length! So, as for now I have to say my favorite lens in my 35L.


----------



## barryjphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's to hoping my favorites are the one's I'd like to upgrade to in the near future. Currently my favorite's are 70-200 f/4 L for it's range on a 1.6 and the sweet creamy almost 85 1.8-esque Bokeh is gives. Plus light weight and price. I also love my 35 f/2. Except for it's seeking and noisy AF it's a pleasure on my Elan 7 and dig. A great street hip shooter.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 22, 2012)

It's hard to say but at moment my favorite is the TS-E 24mm L II. I really love the build quality, the lack of distortion (compared to other wide angle lenses) and lack of vignetting. Vignetting is the most anoying feature of my half dozen other primes and of all zoomes. Of course the possibilities of tilt and shift are great and are a major reason, too. Closely following is t
he TS-E 90mm. I love to manuel focus with this lens but I miss the more modern design of the TS-E 24.


----------



## Harley (Feb 23, 2012)

ontarian said:


> I have or have had more than my fair share of Canon lenses ( over 50 by last count ). If I had to pick 1 it would depend on the subject, and my mood. A top 10 in no particular order would be
> 
> EF 135/2L
> EF 14 2.8 II L
> ...



Hear, hear for the FL 55mm f/1.2...! My TS 35mm f/2.8 and FD 300mm f/2.8 L are tied for second.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 23, 2012)

For me that would be the FD 50 1.4 and the EF 135L.

With that being said: I am very curious about a converted FL 55 1.2 which may just be the closest EF compatible replacement for the FD 50 1.4. For the time being I'm using the EF version of the 50 1.4 (for digital).

I was also always very happy with my 28mm FD lens.


----------



## JR (Feb 23, 2012)

I do a lot of portraits and I would say its a tie between the 135L and the 85 1.2L II right now. I picked those because they are super sharp even wide open, fast, and offer really bokeh. I could not live without either one.

Jacques


----------



## Drewskers (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite Canon lens _might _have been my 70-200mm f/4 IS L, but it's not. Why? Because it is not as sharp as the 70-200 f/4 non-IS L that it replaced. Not by a long shot! And it flares much more easily than the non-IS version. Which, unfortunately, I sold. So every time I use the IS lens, I get pissed off.

My _most used _Canon lens is the 24-105mm IS L. Why? Because of the wonderful focal length range and very effective IS, and reasonable (though not great) sharpness. But, it's not my favorite lens either, because of the absurd amounts of barrel distortion and vignetting at the wide end. When barrel distortion is bad enough that it hinders composition, it's really remarkable! Thank the gods for PTLens (and now, auto lens correction in Adobe Camera Raw), they calm my anger towards Canon for fobbing this off as an "L" lens.

Similarly, I'd like to know Canon's excuse for stupid amounts of barrel distortion on my 400mm f/5.6 L lens. It's a prime telephoto for cripe's sake. The barrel distortion should be low enough so that it is not visible!

I'd discuss the merits of my Canon 20mm f/2.8 EF lens, but the only one I can come up with, is that I wouldn't be bothered if I dropped it on the sidewalk by accident.

Actually, my favorite lens on my Canon camera (a venerable 5D), is the Sigma EX 14mm f/2.8 which I bought 12 years ago for $700. I thought about upgrading to the Canon 14mm f/2.8 L II lens, but after the experience with the 70-200m lens, this time I decided to "try before I buy". I found the Sigma has less field curvature and less distortion than the Canon, and auto-focuses more accurately. It does flare a little more than the Canon. But the extra $2000 in my bank account more than covers the cost of the piece of black cardboard I use to shield the lens. That Sigma 14mm is the oldest lens in my Canon arsenal, a tried and true "keeper".

My future lens budget is allocated to Zeiss, and quite possibly the ZF series, so they can be used on Canon, and other brands as well.


----------



## ontarian (Feb 23, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> For me that would be the FD 50 1.4 and the EF 135L.
> 
> With that being said: I am very curious about a converted FL 55 1.2 which may just be the closest EF compatible replacement for the FD 50 1.4. For the time being I'm using the EF version of the 50 1.4 (for digital).
> 
> I was also always very happy with my 28mm FD lens.



I tested the FL 55 1.2 favorably to the EF 50 1.2 L and exceedingly favorably to the well regarded plastic fantastic 50 1.8. I ended up selling my EF 50 1.2 L since I only used it for low light night club shooting and thus always manual focusing because autofocus was inconsistent in low light for me at least. The FL 55 certainly flares more and has a distinctly different color and bokeh but I like the different flavour it adds.


----------



## Cetalis (Feb 23, 2012)

18-135, because it makes my XS look impressive to people who have no idea what they're shooting other than the fact it looks chunkier than their p&s, until they ask me to take their portraits and turn their AF back on.

In all seriousness though, its the only lens I own, but at least its pretty decent for the price.




Drewskers said:


> I'd discuss the merits of my Canon 20mm f/2.8 EF lens, but the only one I can come up with, is that I wouldn't be bothered if I dropped it on the sidewalk by accident.


Can ya drop it off outside my door?


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 23, 2012)

My favourite lens is my Canon 15-85mm USM IS. 

The reason for this is that it is just so versatile on my Canon 7D. The size / weight, and focal length are just so useful, and I can use it for probably about 80% of photos I take. While it's not particularly fast, IS helps in some situations - and the USM focus is both fast and accurate. 

The image quality of the 15-85mm is very good. Some minor issues on the wide end (to be expected, eg small bit of CA, and softness at the edges / corners). But really quite good considering! I had a good copy of the Canon 28-135mm, but my 15-85mm is superior in every regard, including build quality.

My next favourite lens would be my 70-300mm L. That is also my most expensive lens and perhaps has higher image quality than the previous lens. The 70-300mm L is also very versatile for a telezoom - both it's physical size (fits in my LowePro should bag) - and can do eg portraits at 70mm f4, to birds / wildlife / some sports - up to 300mm @ f5.6. But definitely the Canon 15-85mm is more a 'go to' lens for more of my general photography (eg landscape, casual portraits, even flower macros, etc).

Cheers. 8)

Paul


----------



## jrista (Feb 23, 2012)

For the kind of work I do, birds and wildlife, the* EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L* is without question my favorite lens. Its hand-holdable, light enough to carry around for several hours, has pretty decent IS, and is sharp enough for my usage so far. 

Now, if I owned my dream lens, the* EF 600m f/4 L*, I don't doubt that it would take the top place on my list, when used on a sturdy tripod with a gimbal head. I can't much afford $13,000 for a lens, though (let alone much else these days), so the 100-400 reigns supreme in my kit as my most-used lens.

After that I would have to say the *EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II*, as I use that for landscapes, and its a superb lens. I'm looking forward to the official announcement of the 5D III, as I have only used the 16-35 on APS-C cameras so far, and it definitely is a tad lacking on the wide end and DOF. It'll be nice to use it on a full-frame camera, as it was meant to be...and I'm sure it will be all that much better (although likely not enough to _dethrone_ the 100-400.)


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 23, 2012)

Now: Canon TS-E 24mm 3.5L II
because the great IQ and being manual focus - with a very craetive DOF

previously : Canon 17-40 4L
because is light and covers all needs for landscaping while hiking

before 5Dmk2, on a 40D:
Canon EF-s 10-22mm
same as 17-40 on a FF body

ps: don't tell the TS-e 24, but once I can get my hands on the TS-e 17 or another great prime between 16 to 20 - if one ever shows up, she will be on "previously" status


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 23, 2012)

Definately the 135 f/2 - like a pair of old slippers. Always comfortable and gives that nice warm feeling when being used. When strapped to the 5D2 the balance is perfect for me and its light weight allows it to be waved around all day. I know that the IQ is going to be good, AF is quick and accurate and the bokeh/bg blur is priceless

Makes a wicked street lens as well


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 23, 2012)

EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II - it's super sharp and very versatile


----------



## Tijn (Feb 23, 2012)

EF 70-200 f/4L IS USM is my favorite Canon lens. Why? Because I _have_ it. 

I would probably prefer the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM (even though it's heavy) or the 24-70 f/2.8L II USM if I had those and a 5Dmk3; unfortunately, I don't _have_ them.  (nor money to buy them :-X )


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 23, 2012)

I have so many favourites... =(

The only one I have is the 135mm f/2
Intend to get the 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II (another favourite) soon though...

also:

200mm f/2 IS
300 f/2.8
100 L macro

Anyone want to donate to the "D.Sim Favourite Lens Collection Fund"? 8)


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Feb 23, 2012)

my 70-200 f/4,0 L IS on ff and on crop. It's so versatile and tack sharp (mabe I got a very good copy), af ist very fast and it's not too heavy


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 23, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> I have so many favourites... =(
> 
> The only one I have is the 135mm f/2
> Intend to get the 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II (another favourite) soon though...
> ...



You can have my Tokina 17mm, lol. It is stuck on infinity, and the AF does not work. Neither is it supersharp. I bought it used, and was screwed over. On the other hand, I paid so little that I did not bother making a fuzz.

While you dream of the 200 F2.0L IS, I would seriously ask you to consider it to try it before you buy it. Its heavy and bulky, and it comes with what my wife referred to as a beauty bag. It gives incredible pictures, but I believe that the difference between the image quality of that and the 70-200 F2.8L IS II is minimal and does not justify itself as far as price is concerned (unless you do this for a living, or someone else is picking up the bill).

I see many mentions the 35L. I have never tried it, but I was lucky to observe a professional photographer a month ago while he was shooting some pretty awsome portraits/environmental portraits. It is definitly on my list.

I have to say, after reading many of these posts that I am a bit envious of some of you guys who have owned and still own some 'old school lenses', the FD's.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 23, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > I have so many favourites... =(
> ...



I have tried it... And while its a ridiculous lens, what it is is non other than optical engineering perfection... same goes for the 300 2.8



and I can't believe I forgot to mention the 85 1.2 =O




also the 1200mm bazooka >.>


----------



## decltype (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll add a small twist to the Pete Souza quote (at least it's been attributed to him), and say:

"_My favorite *lens* is the one I will buy tomorrow_"


----------



## koolman (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite canon lens, is the nifty fifty 50 1.8. Its light, inexpensive, and produces great images.

Great walk around lens for my 550d - for close up type shots.


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 23, 2012)

it´s hard to say what is my favourite lens.

from the number of pictures it´s the 70-200mm f2.8.

but then i shoot 95% of all portraits in my home studio with the 85mm f1.2.

and for the landscape shootings i never leave home without the 16-35mm.


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm with V8Beast here, the 24-105 isn't the sharpest lens around, but it's versatility, the IS, and the picture quality means it's on my camera 90% of the time, even shooting wildlife. 

The IS gives you a terrific return of keepers handholding shots like these.







Then being able to instantly have wide angle available can be extremely rewarding if you find yourself unexpectedly up close and personal.


----------



## dunkers (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite lens is probably my 100mm f2.8L IS macro. It is definitely my sharpest lens. It produces creamy smooth bokeh. On a crop lens, it has a reasonable distance for street photog and is black in color do you are less noticeable The focal length is very fun to work with. . It is my go to lens for portraits and headshots. I also love how I can immediately take macro shots if I see some insect or critter flying about. I also love the design of this lens. It looks and feels like a professional lens. 

My 70-200 f2.8 IS II comes in at a really close second. It is very sharp, good bokeh, and extremely versatile. However the drawback is the weight of the lens. It is significantly heavier than the macro. It is very good for street photography, but the color makes it much more noticeable in a crowd.


----------



## codewizpt (Feb 23, 2012)

My fav is 135mm f2. It's amazing and has a unique signature
But my answer is based on the lenses I have/had.


----------



## willrobb (Feb 23, 2012)

A tough question. My 24-70mm f2.8L is my most used lens by far, it delivers time after time and is my bread and butter....but I have to say, I think the 50mm f1.2L and it's lovely bokeh is my favourite.


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2012)

At this moment my favorite lens is the Canon 70-300 L
I like the flexibility of the range, the sharpness and the color. 
I use it as walkaround lens in landscapes as well as outdoor sports photos


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 23, 2012)

My favourite lenses are actually two. I can't decided between those.

50mm f1.2 L and 14mm f2.8 L.

I love both for the colour rendition, which in my experience is significantly better than with my other lenses. Both are good for photography in low-light conditions, too.

Nevertheless if I had only one lens it would be the 24-105mm f4 L. This was my first lens for digital and I keep on using it.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 23, 2012)

16-35 II for me.

It fits the range I take pictures in.

I would like a 14mm


----------



## mitchell3417 (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite lens is the ef-s 17-55 2.8. Why? Because it's the closest I have shot to an L lens, it's a great focal length, and is use it 90% of the time.


----------



## KimH (Feb 23, 2012)

on my 40D it has to be the 17-55 2.8 - this is as close to L-Glass the APS-C gets. IMO it is L glass in an EF-S package, clearly Canon has some issues in their line logoc and decided to package it to "not quite meet the L grade"

I wish I had a 24-85 L FF (2.8 IS) to match it on my 5DII

For my 5DII it's the 24-105 L kit lens with all its quirks - you know them, nothing to add, but I take a bundle of pictures with it and they come out to satisfaction most of the time.

I found my excuse to buy the 24-70 II when looking at the 24-105 shots and finding tht I almost always stay below 80 (hence my wish for an 24-85 as the max) when shooting with my L-Kit lens

In the bag with the 5DII I also carry either the 70-300L. I actually love this lens for sharpness and contrast, size and convenience , i have had a preferrence for the 100-400 until Spring last year when I popped the price tag for 70-300) or - if on landscape tour 17-40.

For fun jobs

Macro 100L
TS-E 17L 
FE 8-15


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 23, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> Ooh tough call. I would say overall, the 16-35MK II. It works flawlessly, silently, instantly, and is extremely sharp wide open. The wide end for landscapes and fun portraits and the long end (35mm) for normalish shots. It just has a ton of uses.



I agree about the versatility of the 16-35, but you may have a freak copy if it's "extremely sharp wide open." Mine is pretty sharp at f/4-f/8, but at f/2.8 it definitely softens up a bit. It could just be that I've gotten used to the outstanding sharpness of the 14L II and maybe that's diminished my perceived quality of the 16-35. And I'm sure the fact that all my other lenses are primes doesn't help. 

My 50L/85L are probably my favorites, but I love them all.


----------



## Boppe (Feb 25, 2012)

EF 600 L f4 IS for the reach and tack sharp results.
EF 70-200 L IS II f 2.8 as it is really good all round lens.


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 25, 2012)

Easily for me, my Canon 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM lens is my favorite. Because it is very versatile and one that I've used to take some of my most enjoyable shots. I use it for wildlife and so, when armed with it, it puts me in touch with nature. 

Others that I enjoy using are 35mm f/1.4L, 50mm f/1.2L, 85mm f/1.2L and 135mm f/2L. I also like the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L.


----------



## FOB2009 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had (or have) the 24--105, 35/1.4, 85/1.2, and 135/2 for the 5DII. My favorite of the Canons is the 35/1.4 for versatility, sharpness, and low light capabilities, followed by the 135/2 for sharpness, fast AF, and ease of use.

My favorite lens is the Zeiss 100/2.0 macro, followed by the 21/2.8.


----------



## telephonic (Feb 25, 2012)

My favourite Canon lens is EF 200mm 1:2.8L USM. I can't explain why, but the look of the images it produced has captivated me from the start.
(I feel it's quite a weight to carry, but probably I need to gain some weight after some starvation for the lens : )

Next in line is nifty fifty, which opened my eyes on how a decent lens should be.

I have to state that I only own three lenses (2 Canons, 1 old Sig), but at least I have tried some others. Up until now, I can't say I have another favourite lens.


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 25, 2012)

I, like most here, have a few favorites. It is tough call for me between the 35 1.4L and the 50 1.2L but I'll say the 50 is my favorite. When I'm on, the images are amazing. The bokeh is amazing. I like the 50 over the 85 1.2II also because of the versatility the shorter MFD allows. Getting close to a subject and shooting 1.2 can result in some stunning shots.

Unfortunately my work calls for me to use a zoom for speed and I use my 24-70 most of the time and that happens to be my least favorite. I like it but it is the next to last lens I want to grab.

In reference to the 16-35II; It ranks in my top 5. The wide angle perspective is a lot of fun. I find it to be really sharp and very impressive at 16mm but 24 is a little soft and 35 is moderately sharp (based on f/2.8) but a bit pin cushioned.

I think if I could only have 3 lenses I would probably go with 16-35, 50 1.2 and 135 2.0.


----------



## skoobey (Feb 25, 2012)

70-200 is II 2.8L - Absolutely!

I'd like to own a 85mm 1.2 L, but at that price, it ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 26, 2012)

My favourite lenses are those that exceed my expectations. I expect my 24-105 and 70-200 f4 IS to perform well and on the whole, they do. But the two lenses that exceed my expectations are the 85 f1.8 (such good images for so little money) and the Sigma 12-24 II (simply extraordinary images).

The lens I feel the greatest need for is a 24 f1.4, while the lens I most lust after is a TS-E 17.


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 26, 2012)

Gotta love the 85 1.2, but then again I really enjoy shallow depth of field, portraits, street photography and such. Would love to learn to use a tilt-shift for architecture, but those lenses are even more expensive than the 85 1.2!


----------



## aldvan (Feb 26, 2012)

lol said:


> I can easily say 100-400L without thinking. Easily more than half of my lifetime shots on any camera are with that lens. Great optical quality, great handling and a flexible range.
> 
> If you asked me what my 2nd fave lens was, I couldn't answer that easily!



I fully agree! My 2nd one? Let me say 100L f/2.8 macro IS...


----------



## pwp (Feb 26, 2012)

ontarian said:


> I have or have had more than my fair share of Canon lenses ( over 50 by last count ). If I had to pick 1 it would depend on the subject, and my mood. A top 10 in no particular order would be
> 
> EF 135/2L
> EF 14 2.8 II L
> ...



Nice list. It's almost impossible to nominate a favourite. All my Canon glass is fabulous for the job at hand. 
Though I have to say I use my 70-200 f/2.8is II more than any other lens by a long way.

That's interesting that you have included a number of EdMika adapted lenses. I've been given a FL 55 1.2 by a relative. May as well set it to work! Where do you purchase the EdMika adapters? 

Paul Wright


----------



## Goshdern (Feb 26, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> it´s hard to say what is my favourite lens.
> 
> from the number of pictures it´s the 70-200mm f2.8.
> 
> ...



Ha! These are the 3 lenses in my wife's bag and we use the 85mm 90% in studio, because its perfect. If there is a bad shot... It's most likely your fault, not this lens (don't forget to micro adjust it in camera, they seem to back focus from the copies I've used). we use the 16-35 @ 35mm for shots on a step ladder in the studio. Outside it's 70-200 due to IS, range, and focus speed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> LACityPhotoCom said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh tough call. I would say overall, the 16-35MK II. It works flawlessly, silently, instantly, and is extremely sharp wide open. The wide end for landscapes and fun portraits and the long end (35mm) for normalish shots. It just has a ton of uses.
> ...



Mine might be a freak too, it's probably only a year or so old, perhaps they made some stealth mods in later models that mean they are better similar to the 24-70 where later models are sharper?


----------



## jwong (Feb 27, 2012)

35L, for taking pictures of kids being active indoor w/o great light.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2012)

The EF 24 f/1.4L II

I use 2 crops, the APS-H and full frame... I think it works perfectly on both for my shooting style.

It's sharp, fringe resistent, has a pleasing vignette wide open on full frame and has been super reliable.


cr


----------



## jabbott (Feb 27, 2012)

70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM, hands down. It is absolutely razor sharp and takes amazing photos time and time again. Nothing else I've used comes close. Other Canon lenses I've used include the 24-70mm f/2.8L, 24-105mm f/4L, 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5, 70-300 DO IS USM, 50mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## NoWii (Feb 27, 2012)

Funny question .
Canon EF 24-70 mm 2.8L usm. Because it fits my photography interests and delivers premium performance. I shoot lots of portraits and events like concerts etc.
I don't actually own one (low budget), but have used it quite a bit


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 27, 2012)

telephonic said:


> My favourite Canon lens is EF 200mm 1:2.8L USM. I can't explain why, but the look of the images it produced has captivated me from the start.
> (I feel it's quite a weight to carry, but probably I need to gain some weight after some starvation for the lens : )
> 
> Next in line is nifty fifty, which opened my eyes on how a decent lens should be.
> ...



I looked at this lens quite a bit, but finally I did not go for it as I got the 135 F2.0, and also the 70-200 F2.8 IS II. But I read great things about it.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 27, 2012)

So after reading all you comments, I see that one that is mentioned again and again as a top lens is the 35 1.4L. I have a 16-35. Is the image quality on the 35 much better than the 16-35 @ 35 (if you disregard that it is faster?). And finally of the 24 and the 35 which one to choose (I have a 17mm TS for ultra wide angle)?


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 27, 2012)

The 35 1.4 is substantially better than the 16-35 @ 35.

As far as the 24 or 35 this is personal preference. I personally prefer the 35 1.4. 24 is too wide for my liking. I owned the 24 1.4L mkI when the only camera I had was a crop but when I switched to FF I was sort of lost. So I sold it. I bought the 35L and loved it but then I got he 50L and loved it. Since 50 and 35 are pretty close I sold the 35. After missing my 35 I decided to try 24L mkII since it was substantially wider than 50. THe lens optics were great but still too wide for me so I returned it and purchased the 35 again and couldn't be happier. Even with the expected 35mkII, the 35mkI is so good I didn't care to wait and pay $1800+ for the new one.


----------



## mjp (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to go with the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II! It is still my favorite lens that I go to quite often. The IQ is fantastic and works phenomenally on both FF and apsc. I actually prefer using it on my 7D.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 2, 2012)

*24-70L*

24-70 2.8L. Sure it's big and heavy but what you get? Gorgeous colors, very sharp, hand held down to 1/20, IQ over anything I've shot with. Love.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: 24-70L*



crasher7 said:


> 24-70 2.8L. Sure it's big and heavy but what you get? Gorgeous colors, very sharp, hand held down to 1/20, IQ over anything I've shot with. Love.



you're preferring the IQ of your 24-70 over your 70-200?


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 3, 2012)

*24-70 over 70-200?*

hell yes, by far. 70-200 f/4L btw.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 3, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> So after reading all you comments, I see that one that is mentioned again and again as a top lens is the 35 1.4L. I have a 16-35. Is the image quality on the 35 much better than the 16-35 @ 35 (if you disregard that it is faster?). And finally of the 24 and the 35 which one to choose (I have a 17mm TS for ultra wide angle)?



Dude yes, no comparison. I have both, and while I love my 16-35mm the 35L is just much much sharper and has much better color rendition and bokeh. The 24LII is a damn good one too though, but I feel the 35L is a bit more versatile.


----------



## birdman (Mar 3, 2012)

35L here. Then it would be 135/2.0....though I don't own it. Razor sharp. arguably their best piece of glass


----------



## iso79 (Mar 4, 2012)

My favorites are the 35mm f/1.4L and the 85mm f/1.2 L because they're ridiculously sharp 8)


----------



## andydg (Mar 4, 2012)

For me the 35L also. My most used lens, 2nd would be the 200L 2.8 I've rented the 50L 1.2 and will get one eventually to add to my primes.


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 4, 2012)

Of the lenses I own, the 50 f/1.4 and the 135 f/2 are my favorites.

Of the lenses I don't own... favorites are 17mm TSE, 35mm f/1.4, 65mm macro, 85mm f/1.2, 100mm macro, 200mm f/2 (duh).

How could anyone not have 200mm f/2 be a favorite?? I mean, aside from the fact that you'll never own one because of the price? ;-)

I have a 16-35mm f/2.8, but I don't like the distortion. Otherwise it's decent... not amazing, but sufficient to get the job done.


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 4, 2012)

85 f1.2 . This is the best lens god ever made. Just bought one and it has not left the body and doesn't look like it will for the next few months. amazing. broke now but at least I'm happy ? LOL


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 4, 2012)

My Fav is 70-200 f4L IS by far. I also have 17-40 f4L, 300 f4L IS, and 400 f5.6L.

Unfortunately, I bought a new 7-200 f2.8 IS II and it is at Canon for its 5th repair in less than 6 months. Hoping this time they just give me a new lens. 



dirtcastle said:


> Of the lenses I own, the 50 f/1.4 and the 135 f/2 are my favorites.
> 
> Of the lenses I don't own... favorites are 17mm TSE, 35mm f/1.4, 65mm macro, 85mm f/1.2, 100mm macro, 200mm f/2 (duh).
> 
> ...


----------

